# Need Wifi Router for MTNL connection



## VivekRM (Oct 31, 2012)

I went to the local MTNL office to ask for a new connection in Navi Mumbai.

After finalizing the monthly plan (650/- pm 12 GB FUP at 2 MBps and 752 KBps after that - this plan includes the monthly rent for the instrument), I asked for the router costs.

Here is what I was told:
1) Standard router: 300/- Rs Non refundable (one time) + 50 Rs per month as rent
2) WiFi router: 600/- Rs Non refundable (one time) + 50 Rs per month as rent

I asked if there is anyway I can "buy" the router to avoid the rent. I was told that I would have to get my own router separately, to avoid the rent. 

So now I am stuck, which router should I buy. I need a Wifi one. Cheap and good.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2012)

whats your definition of "cheap"(give budget)
btw this shuld wrk TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem you can get it on flipkart.com for 1.8k
check in local shops for better rates


----------

